# Disabling new meeting notification on outlook



## falfuly (Oct 18, 2007)

hay!

is there a way to disable the "new meeting request" notification on the desktop (outlook 2003) , but to keep getting them for new mails?

thanks...


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

This is the only way I know of .....

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook/HA100986701033.aspx#2


----------

